# 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine



## z50_Jumper (Aug 6, 2004)

Have you guys seen this one yet...? I'm starting to wonder if it is actually going to happen in 2008, I'm gonna start saving my money just in case!
January edition of car magazine has 2 pages on it. I like the concept pics they have the best so far...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

THAT IS SICK!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!! GOD I LOVE VW!!! lol.... They still seem to amaze me!


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (1.8TRabbit)*

sweet, and looks pretty much exactly like a rendering someone posted on here a while ago.


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Saab9000Turbo)*

Looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like how it says GTI in the grill


----------



## vr-6 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (jimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimix* »_Looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like how it says GTI in the grill


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks like an SUV hybrid. I don't like.


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (Uber Dubber)*






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Dam i think im goann have to start saving up some cash...for 2008
This thing is sick!!!
Looks like a mix between a rendering of a raddo and a rocco!


----------



## jimix (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (Uber Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber Dubber* »_Looks like an SUV hybrid. I don't like. 









It doesn't look like any SUV I've seen.








You're talking about the car pictured in the first post, right?


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah he was. If you look at it and picture it as a SUV I guess it sorta looks like one. lol... Not really tho. I like it, looks mean.


----------



## madeurotuner (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (dirtywabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtywabbit84* »_ 
Looks like a mix between a rendering of a raddo and a rocco!


that thing is wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smokeygottapassat (Nov 26, 2005)

*Re: (wickedfast87gti)*

wasn't the corrado the new spin to the scirocco? yea.....they shoulda kept it the rocco in the first. might as well call it a mueve or something. let mexico get some props since they made the bug thru the 90's


----------



## Bernie 78 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

Is this what happens when a big person sits on a mkV golf?
Like it.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Bernie 78)*

VW MUST make it exactly like this concept. That is drop dead gorgeous. And of course they have to call it a Scirocco, mainly because it will generate intrest with the media. Plus Scirocco is such a cool name with a history to it I don't see that they have a choice.
I will work all the available overtime going to save up for one.
That is right on the money. Well done VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nautiliux_vag (Mar 6, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

Come back the Porsche of the poor man.
I like a Corrado, mi dream car of poor.


----------



## LesVR6 (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

Looks cool, but I definetly would NOT run to trade my corrado in for it, thats for sure.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Much more character than the fugly Mk5 Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## chanaski (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

did they list any of the "specs" in the article? 
FWD? AWD? DSG? engine choices? any of the particulars


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (chanaski)*

in the January 2006 issue of Automobile Magazine they did an interview with Wolfgang Bernhard and asked him what he thought VW need to do to turn it self around. "With porsche's acquisition of a controlling stake in Vokswagen is alread causing an upheaval in VW's future product plans. Here's what still on track and what's been scrapped." and they go on to list some things. 
What's in:
Jetta Wagon 2007
Golf-based SUV 2007
Golf Face lift and decontenting 2007
passat coupe 2007
phaeton face-lift 2007 (though from reading other magazines C&D, R&T etc it looks like phaeton is either going to go hatch back style or be eliminated completely until VW gets their act together.)
Golf-based coupe (scirocco) 2008 ( i think i read somewhere, 3.2 VR6 w/ AWD)
Phaeton redesign 2009
touareg replacement 2010
What's out:
Mid engined roadster
passat hatchback
C segment car between passat and phaeton
new beetle ragster








touareg coupe
touareg pick up
new beetle replacement
for the most part i think they are spot on...i'm puttin down for a scirroco if it does make production.









edit: I actually just read that it may come with the 1.4L twin charged motor from the golf GT but I don't see that coming here to the US...i'd put my money on the 3.2 or the 2.0T...Maybe a turbo'd 3.2 like in the C we can only hope


_Modified by dub_IN at 11:30 PM 12-28-2005_


----------



## FierceVW (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

I dont think it looks bad but I do think that it is too big...well from the pic it looks big.


----------



## EazEonMahJetta (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (FierceVW)*

i got a rocco and a rrado and i love fusion...come on VW you let me down by scrapping concept R...dont' dissapoint me again...
the 1.4 is supercharged and turboed..supposedly.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (EazEonMahJetta)*

Here are some better pics.
















Thanks to whoever posted this in the first place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I went straight out and bought Car magazine.
So far I have £1.75 saved up towards a new Scirocco.







At least in 2008 if they don't bring out a new Rocco, I will have a few grand in the bank.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Dr Dub UK)*

yeah..the picutures in the magazines that are most recent the car looks pretty low slung with a chopped like roof line..looks hot, unlike the original photos posted.


----------



## GDJ (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (dub_IN)*

It's cool looking for sure! Too bad it's gonna be another 200hp fwd 3500lb VW. BMW please!


----------



## IlliniVW (Aug 18, 2005)

LOVE IT!
But...what'll it look like in the NA market? I have done this many times: Fall in love with the VW only to see it get changed (for the worse) in the NA market.
Still, I really really like!


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

Is this for-sure based on the Mk5 Golf? If it were rather based on the redesigned (2008?) Polo platform, that would be pretty bitchin'. Using the Polo should chop 3-400 pounds off the weight for starters.


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (GDJ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GDJ* »_It's cool looking for sure! Too bad it's gonna be another 200hp fwd 3500lb VW. BMW please!

talk says it will have 4motion...and I doubt US will see a twincharged car..it will probably share the 3.2 or 3.6 w/ the passat here in the states..that's just my guess seeing as the US doesn't get anything less than the 2.0 from VW here because it would be another engine they'd have to have assessed and approved = $$$ so..it will probably be another motor we already have here in the states.


----------



## KMScorrado (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (dub_IN)*

my pants suddenly got tighter.
tarik


----------



## StillWishIhadaVR (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (KMScorrado)*

That ones nice..But this is my favorite rendition..


----------



## alineripper (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (StillWishIhadaVR)*

Holy smokes that is the most amazing picture of a vw.







That is the hellion of all VW cars!!


----------



## wgriffiths2000 (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (alineripper)*

Car will never make it to actualy production the might say they will green light it but it will get canned before an official releas is set.


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)

Now that one has some nice lines, the front end could use a little work, but overall it looks awesome. I hate the front end of the first one, it looks truck-like and it doesn't look like a VW at all. The second one looks like a VW.


----------



## VolksWatch (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks gorgeous. Hope it comes to fruition with the Corrado name and all. Loved the original Corrado!


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (wgriffiths2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wgriffiths2000* »_Car will never make it to actualy production the might say they will green light it but it will get canned before an official releas is set. 

you could be right, but I really think they need this car in the US. And if they don't produce it the only reason would be because an R36 should be on the way a year after the sched. release of this car.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (StillWishIhadaVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StillWishIhadaVR* »_That ones nice..But this is my favorite rendition..









I'm sorry but when I see this one I think `Ford Focus`. 








I really don't like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They can call that one a Corrado.


_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 3:23 PM 12-31-2005_


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (StillWishIhadaVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StillWishIhadaVR* »_That ones nice..But this is my favorite rendition..









The new civic???















Thats what that rendition reminds me of...


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (SLY MK5)*









Looks to me like somebody tried to cross a Corrado with a Mustang. Something about the nose of this chop really bothers me. 


_Modified by B4A3WhatNext at 11:14 AM 12-31-2005_


----------



## Uber Dubber (Nov 15, 2005)

The problem with the front end is the line of the hood conflicts with the line of the bumper, it doesn't look right, but the back looks hot, it looks like an updated Corrado.


----------



## alineripper (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (SLY MK5)*

Volks Wagen will probbably benchmark this new corrado in 2008 instead of a new R36 it will be replacing the R line golfs and head up the new line of R GT models powered by twin turbo RGT 3.6 power plants See you in 2008


----------



## hissy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (alineripper)*

i think it looks pretty good...but theese are only concepts anyway. we shouldnt make any judgements yet....and did i hear someone compare the corrado with a civic?


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

I could see myself in this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








At least it looks like a VW, unlike the Mk5 Jetta/Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GolfGLSGirl (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

What's with all the hype about it being called a Scirocco anyway? If this concept car is truly to be put into production, I should think it'd be called the New Corrado!


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (GolfGLSGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GolfGLSGirl* »_What's with all the hype about it being called a Scirocco anyway? If this concept car is truly to be put into production, I should think it'd be called the New Corrado!

No way man. Corrados were a total sales flop compared to Sciroccos.
Roccos rule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

How about we meet halfway and call it the *Scirrado*








_pronounced sure-rad-oh_


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

... but what will they cost? i doubt it will be considered Traditional VW by price tag...


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Kliener Fuchs)*

Sweeeeeeeeet..now they just put a good engine in it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_At least it looks like a VW, unlike the Mk5 Jetta/Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You obviously have not seen the mk4 / mk5 comparison shots that are floating around archived in the mk5 section. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## stevedeezy (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_








Looks to me like somebody tried to cross a Corrado with a Mustang. Something about the nose of this chop really bothers me. 

_Modified by B4A3WhatNext at 11:14 AM 12-31-2005_


looks more like a MB c-coupe with a mustang front end.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: (MrGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrGTI* »_ 








At least it looks like a VW, unlike the Mk5 Jetta/Golf. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
......







...... Maybe if people sent them letters asking if the can pre-order one they will go 100% with it ! I Love it !!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

both are making a mess in my pants


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*R&D Contact Information*

Hey, if anyone wants a hand at trying to ask the artist himself in R&T Dec. issue what the scoop is and where he got the concept from, his full name is Lars Saltzer (aka Larson), a contributing Artist to Road&TRack. You might try the Editorial office in Newport Beach: 949-720-5300. Here are some names of folks that work there that might be able to help you find Lar's contact info:
Jeff Allen, Jay McNally: Photo Staff
Associate Art Director: Robert W Swift
Editorial Secratary: Julie Branch
Roadandtrack.com's Editor: Sue Conroy

Please post any info you get here so we can get to the bottom of that Photochop on page 28 of December R&D for the new Corrado!


----------



## kraut-rocket (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

may be true might not. this is how it works. vw puts things out like this to get reactions from people on different parts on the car that you dont pay attention to. like the front bumper. notice it looks alot like the new golf. if the get a good reaction to it the use the idea or part. for example after you read this go look at the Ragster bettle notice the bumpers and the fenders, they have the widend look kinda like the cup bettle. the ragster new made the production run and never will. the point is the are advertising new body and interior parts to go into up comming models.so there you have it look at the new grill and youll see the its identacal to the new gli jetta and golf. iv discused this with my general manager several times and this is how vw does things.i dont mean to burst bubbles who knows they might make a production run but i seriously doubt it. its just a way of advertising or seeing how we as the car enthusist react to the style and body designs.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Well, if they made a Golf that looked like this I wouldn't care whether it was called a Golf or a Scirocco.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (TWinbrook46636)*

To me it looks perfect. Other than it should be right hand drive of course.








This is the only concept picture that has made me go "Wow, I must have one of those." 
There is no way that could be improved upon.


----------



## silverG60 (Oct 19, 2000)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_
No way man. Corrados were a total sales flop compared to Sciroccos.
Roccos rule. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I have to agree with him completely. It makes no sense on calling it a Corrado. The Scirocco was the first and most recongnisable. Scirocco sales were so freakin good that they were being produced side by side with the Corrado for several years before they finally discontinued it







The Corrado didnt even come close to the number of total sales or production life. I love the Corrado, "I own one". My Corrado gets confused with the Scirocco daily but when I had my Scirocco the people usally got it right. Let the Corrado R.I.P.! Great car, wrong time! Now about Sciorccos "ruling", thats another thread.















-Nick


----------



## __enos__ (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (stevedeezy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevedeezy* »_

looks more like a MB c-coupe with a mustang front end.

i thought the same thing. that mustang is so ugly.. it looks like it got punched in the face a few times.


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

This is my picture of what the new Scirocco should look like:
_(Horrible P-chopped of the Alpha Brera by me)_
The original was designed by Giugiaro and IMO so should the re-make.
















The 2008 Scirocco/Corrado looks a LOT more like a Corrado and will probably be priced and loaded with kit in the same manner as the Corrado was. 
Seems to me the new version will share absolutely nothing in common with the original Mk1 Scirocco (especially heart and soul) and therefore the name should be left in the history books.
It's a beautiful car, but not a Scirocco.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Sirocco)*

It really does look a lot more like a modern version of the Corrado...


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *TWinbrook46636* »_It really does look a lot more like a modern version of the Corrado.

Agreed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Only the headlights on the Scirrado concept seem too wacky. VW really needs to get a common theme going with the headlights on their cars.


----------



## sidewinder (Aug 18, 2000)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Nice, I hadn't seen these renderings before. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dbrasco710 (Jun 19, 2004)

Ya I have to say that it does look more like a rrado. though if it is supposed to be a rocco then why does it not have the sharpness that the overall body of the rocco had. it seemes to big but I like it over all. 
the "new" roddo looks p-shoped at the front fender wher it meets the bumper. I like it also but they should keep the adjusable roddo spoiler in the rear and make the head lamps bigger that way they don't look like those from the new civic. I doo like both cars though.


----------



## macroevent (Dec 29, 2005)

They HAVE to name it the Sirocco so at least half the owners can go and rebadge them as Corrado for the next cheap mod fad! LOL!!!!

btw, this is an awesome looking car --- "If you build it, they will COME"










_Modified by macroevent at 11:39 PM 1-10-2006_


----------



## lue_driver (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: (macroevent)*

i just wish that it would have an fr wheel drive lay out 
50-50 weight distribution would be good as well...
i never thought that vw would ever make such a geat car like that ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
after that "new corrado " hoax i really got disappointed...
http://www.eurotuned.com/vw/new_corrado.htm


----------



## Ruffle Chips (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (Uber Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber Dubber* »_Looks like an SUV hybrid. I don't like. 

i agree. it looks like a mini " nissan morono " to me. those rim are to BLING for me.
But i still love you VW!


----------



## SammySJ99 (Jul 5, 2005)

I love them all!!! There hot!!


----------



## kidkinetic (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (SammySJ99)*

ill take it in black 











_Modified by kidkinetic at 6:42 PM 1-12-2006_


----------



## hornz (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: (kidkinetic)*

yeah i must say that the new scirroco will turn many heads and i might have to pick one up. it does resemble a corrado though but that's all good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and yes i'd take it in black also lol.
The new corrado is very race inspired, i'm digging it


_Modified by hornz at 7:23 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (B4A3WhatNext)*

Page 18 of Automobile magazine February 2006. 2008 Scirocco. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

all i have to say is look out for this thread:
"Feeler: 1985 VW scirocco highly moded, torched and basball batted, pending release of 2008 scirocco"
i will be selling all my VW's pending this release...they murdered the name of my beetle already, now my scirocco? **** that.... its a great car, but no scirocco...just like the corrado...great car, but not a scirocco


_Modified by GotKraut at 10:52 AM 1-13-2006_


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Re: (GotKraut)*

i want one


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

cool i got 2 other people to join the band wagon...pending release of 2008 scirocco we all sell all our VWs and go to BMW


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_cool i got 2 other people to join the band wagon...pending release of 2008 scirocco we all sell all our VWs and go to BMW









That's the stupidest thing I've heard in ages. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So would you stop supporting your favourite football team because they had all different players from last season? It's still the same team, just a different approach. If you get my analogy.


_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 10:01 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## samurai75007 (Oct 14, 2003)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*

I love it!!! make it VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_That's the stupidest thing I've heard in ages. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
So would you stop supporting your favourite football team because they had all different players from last season? It's still the same team, just a different approach. If you get my analogy.

_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 10:01 PM 1-13-2006_

wrong anaology cause i hate sports, so yes...i hate everything VW has produced lately so i will no longer support them...
Say you elected someone into office...they were a great person, then started murdering everyone who wasnt blonde hair and blue eyed, women, children, hard working good people...
are you going to support that government official still?
im not really going to sell my rocc or my type 1 but i will no longer be buying any more VW's...case closed...they have dissappointed me way too many times...ruined the name of the beetle as ford did with the thunderbird dodge with the carger, VW with the scirocco now too...so on and so fourth...let a legend die with pride...dont release this thing and call it a scirocco, that name is retired...let it rest...
i mean come on!!! they felt the corrado was too "nice" and too expensive to be called a scirocco so what the hell is this thing doing with the name scirocco? if anything its closer to the corrado!!!!!!!!!!


_Modified by GotKraut at 2:12 PM 1-13-2006_


----------



## RedGLi16v (Mar 15, 2004)

I would love that Coorrado if the fron was tweaked a little......


----------



## Adam_ (Sep 29, 2005)

I thought that Corrado's front end looked like a new Mustang.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_Thanks to whoever posted this in the first place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

any idea who posted em? and what the original source was (those pics dont look like they came straight from the mag, unless they were scanned really well and cleaned up).
btw, nice scirocco site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Allyn)*

I scanned 'em from Car magazine, a UK publication. I spent ages pasting and cleaning them up on Paint shop pro to get rid of the join on the pages.


----------



## Allyn (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_I scanned 'em from Car magazine, a UK publication. I spent ages pasting and cleaning them up on Paint shop pro to get rid of the join on the pages.

I know the feeling. I did the same with a 16v cutaway drawing. Do you happen to have those images at a higher resolution? My monitor is just begging for a background.
P.S. Did you get my email?


----------



## wunderkind (Jan 14, 2006)

*Re: (Uber Dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber Dubber* »_Looks like an SUV hybrid. I don't like. 


Indeed. I don't car for it either. Looks like a pudgy touring car to me. That means EXPENSIVE, COMPLICATED, AND NOTHING LIKE THE MKI OR MKII ROCCO AT ALL. To bad. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## corradobomb (Mar 28, 2000)

*Re: (wunderkind)*

I would hit it


----------



## EuroBurner GLI (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (corradobomb)*

Yummy in my Tummy







I'd buy it.


----------



## TexasCorrado (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (EuroBurner GLI)*

Sold. Im ready to trade my 24valve in


----------



## epasenello2 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (TexasCorrado)*

I saw this in this months Popular Mechanics and I thought it said avail in 2007??? I will check when I get home.


----------



## eurotrash34 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: (epasenello2)*

this car is gonna happen, its all part of VW's new platform w/HUT or Hat meaning they put a new top on the golf platform its big savings in production the car according to Automobile mag. will be avail. in 2.0T and the R32 set up w/AWD. and the DSG option which is a tuff call but i hear its good, really good...so we'll see.
i have a MK4TDI, and a MK2 Golf G60 wich was created out of a corrado, so this is the future and one good thing about sharing platforms is alot of swap/tuner options and parts available.
im def getting the new 2008 scirocco, finally a VW i FEEL!!!! 
nice job VW! i guess all goood things come back around...finally
thats why i cant get rid of my MK2...R.I.P.1990 Corrado G60.
come on...2008!!


----------



## r2s2 (Feb 16, 2005)

Scirocco (I had five) or Corrado (I had one). Name doesn't matter so much. At least VW will -- hopefully -- have a proper sports coupe again. I suspect that unless VW does something silly with the car I'll be near the front of the line to trade in my RX-8 -- which I love -- for it.
I do like that the pics look a bit like my red '90 Corrado, which was my favorite car ever. Few days go by when I don't regret giving it up.


_Modified by r2s2 at 7:00 PM 1-16-2006_


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

f it i like the thing just call it a Scirocco or Corrodo not a RIVO


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Whole thing is a "no go"*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676


----------



## 03GLIfan (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (PDong)*

Time to start saving...that thing is gonna be pretty pricey!


----------



## eurotrash34 (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (03GLIfan)*

well whatever goes down i like the pics in Automobile mag. ill believe when i see it!
if VW goes w/plans im getting one and alot of OG Scirocco/Corrado
heads will also. theres not alot to offer right now in the market and some
coupes have fell flat on there face, but this is a legend. it dosnt look like a civic or a toyota
camary,,,its DEF. a VW! i want an Audi A3/S3 and i dont want a 5door soooo...ill take the next best thing the new rocco/raddo. "Im keepin my fingerz crossed" it will bring the people out of the woodworks that use to skateboard...hahaha!!
i guess ill be hookin turnz in my mk2 until then...


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_
The new civic???















Thats what that rendition reminds me of...

you people are crazy! looks nothing like any of the garbage you speak of!


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_*Whole thing is a "no go"*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676

Going by that VW will be separating the Golf into two disctinct looks. A general purpose 5-door and a sportier 3-door coupe. So basically the incredible Scirocco pictures we have seen are actually of the 2008 Mk VI Golf in its 3-door coupe form? As I've said before, I don't care what they call it as long as it looks like that.


----------



## skye (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (SLY MK5)*

ugh. it doesn't look nearly as mean as the original 'rado. that was the perfect balance of smooth and boxy, and looked mean from every angle. if this is the new 'rado, they should just drop the vw marque and call everything audi...


----------



## moot1337 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (skye)*

_ugh. it doesn't look nearly as mean as the original 'rado. that was the perfect balance of smooth and boxy, and looked mean from every angle. if this is the new 'rado, they should just drop the vw marque and call everything audi... _
Agreed, except the front end of the original rado... it could use a little bit more of the aggressive look, but I think the car in the mag takes it over the top. The cut out of the doors and rear, the differing angles in the windows combined (poorly) with the round roof... even the headlights, which are almost properly shaped, are poorly oriented and seem like they're trying to be too angry. The angles of this car don't blend together because they're trying to take the corrado look and update it entirely, with features that have lately come into style, but don't really blend together well. With the original corrado, you could look at it and tell it was designed by either one person or a group of people who designed similarly... this new concept seems put together by the popularity of certain features in differing cars...
Volkswagen's new engines sure are tempting, though... And there are always body kits


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (moot1337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moot1337* »_ it could use a little bit more of the aggressive look, but I think the car in the mag takes it over the top. Volkswagen's new engines sure are tempting, though... And there are always body kits









*bump* for that:
I owned a '92 SLC black on black leather, stock. Never a day went by when that car did not turn heads. Every ***** out there, and even a few yuppie bimmer types would want to 'test' their car against the legendary benchmark of what was probably one of their college room poster cars. (it was for me, at least).
I'm HIGHLY biased that 1) VW needs to bring a Corrado to market. and that 2) it needs to be done RIGHT. A sports car isn't time to produce something that is something to everyone. It needs to 1) perform better than anything in it's class...on the track, on paper, everything. 2) salvage the original soul of the rado...which as you pointed out, is a *perfect* mix of beauty and beast. A dark soul, but a pure soul, one that was never trying to be something it wasn't, and yet was EVERYTHING it was supposed to be. 
The rado would need to take VW to the next level in the world's eyes. That's the one model that has to stay pure (alongside the GTi of course, which the press says is finally a move in the right direction with the MKV). But a GTi isn't a sports car. We need the agility of a miata, the handling of a lotus, and the power of a Bugatti. And the most upsetting thing is that VW actually CAN make that very car! They have amazing technology, scientists, and engineers. Their prototypes are unbeatable. Fastest 24-hour drive, best fuel-efficiency roadster thingy, lightest frames, and kick ass output from their powertrains. 
VW will only get one chance to do it right, and they better listen up. They have a unique market niche that must be protected: The only affordable German-engineered, and european-styled automobile sold in the US. If Alfa or Lancia ever get back here, then watch out. If BMW ever figures out how to style their newer cars, then look out. And if Japan keeps producing EVO-performance cars for under 30k, then hell, VW is the only company that can keep it real at that point. And the Corrado is the only chance they'll get. 
I don't know HOW they'd ever do a rocco again... that car was too perfect from the start, and was of an era that can't exist anylonger IMO. I new rocco would have to be something even more pure than the new rado would. And I don't think VW will be able to make the new rado as pure as they need to, nor the performer it needs to be. In short, I agree with you 100%. Let's just hope VW pays attention, and stops mucking up it's cars into oblivion! Even my chipped 337 with HIDs feels extremely tired by today's standards. 
A new corrado needs to absolutely PUMMEL the competition, and be true to it's original mystique.
A new corrado needs to absolutely PUMMEL the competition, and be true to it's original mystique.
A new corrado needs to absolutely PUMMEL the competition, and be true to it's original mystique.
not a day goes by when I don't miss my '92 SLC. Can you tell?
EDIT: Just looked at orignal pics again, and hate to say it, but that is NOT what the C should look like. It looks more like a competitor to a Honda CRX, IMO. It's a hot hatch, vs. a sports car. Perhaps that is why they are calling it a 'rocco in the picture? But the 'rocco is even MUCH more of a sports car than this thing looks like. This just looks like a revamped Golf with boy racer lines added for cutiness factor.
I'm MUCH more excited about the R&T December page 28 picture of the new 'rado concept that they say is a 'go'. Even though it looks like an Eclipse and the new Hyundai sportscar combined, it still is way more 'sportscar' than pocket rocket.


_Modified by Shagghie at 7:37 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

Taken from another forum

_Quote »_Well, I got an opportunity to interview a couple people on "Team MoonRaker" which is basically the top 23 non-exec people from VAG...
And this is the exciting news I was able to coax out of them.... 
The GX3 is about an 80% at this point... They would really like to do this, and pricing would be kept under $17,000. They just need to be assured that there is a market for them, and it seemed like they were getting ample feedback from the LA and Detroit Auto Shows.... I would venture to guess that this will be a go for early 07.
Eos: Will be seeing the 250hp 3.2L engine seen in the MKV .:R32... Expected to beat Cabrio sales and will be getting some VERY cool options and packages available.
*2008 Corrado or Scirrocco: No go. They hadn't even heard about talks They acknowledged that they know the rumors that go around Vortex and they are somewhat a joke around VWoA.*
Jetta Wagon: Later this year.
And the big news that I have not heard made public yet...
Four-Door GTIs: Are a go. They are on their way as we speak. Pre-orders should open up in the next month or so and we should see them in the 3rd quarter of this year!
The .:R36 is all but confirmed and the execs are monitoring the sales of the MK5 GTI before they pull the trigger. It will be getting the 3.6L V6 from the Passat making about 280hp with an option of DSG and most likely will be seen in the 4door as well. There is talk of an R36 Jetta
VWoA is going to be going through a lot of changes. It's an exciting time to be getting involved in the scene. They are working to acknowledge the enthusiasts and really want to know what we like and what we don't. They have fired their previous advertising company and we should be seeing some great new, cutting edge marketing campaigns (ala VW PodCasts).
Disclaimer: All information was taken from a conversation with an un-named source. All information was stated as fact but I have no way of confirming it. Take this information how you choose.



_Modified by VolksPike at 11:56 AM 1-20-2006_


----------



## Abnormal (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (SLY MK5)*

i posted this on the Norcal Coorrado Forums
"








check it out!!! VW is finally coming back with the sirocco for the yr 2008,
20 years after the original was descontinued (or evolved to the corrado)
they will have 2 versions of it (like the GTI), a 2.0 turbo with the option 
of all wheel drive and the VR6 24v which will come stock with the all wheel
drive







aswell as it will come stock lower and with wider dims/tires...
now I don't know about you all but I am really exited







and 
want to save up my dinero so that i can afford one







and therefore having
my G60 and a VR6 Sirocco GTI.. ohh man.. i would always say "i don't 
need a new car, aslong as i fix my corrado, maybe a R32, or if they came
out with a new corrado" and now they are!!!! so now i want it haha... but,
there goes my dream of becoming a VW Auto Designer just so that i could
design a new corrado.. lol I guess they beat me to it...  .. anyways check it out!!!














"
and regarding my post (yes i know its a sirocco not a corrado)
I don't think it looks like any honda P.O.S. i really like it and like the creater of this forum i will save up my money to buy one


----------



## audiquattroturbo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Abnormal)*

Thje base model will have a 1.4l Twin charged motor- Yes, Supercharged and Turbo. I'm posting the article now. The top of the line will feature a 350 hp plus 4 motion.


----------



## GrrrrrGTI (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (KMScorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KMScorrado* »_my pants suddenly got tighter.
tarik









ahhahahah. i agree


----------



## tornado jti (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (PDong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PDong* »_*Whole thing is a "no go"*
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2394676

what makes you believe that over someone else saying it is going to happen.....it is still someone from the vortex. also the vortex isn't 
the only place this rumor hangs around in. like someone else said, it
may be the new golf coupe anyhow.


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

I've heard it's coming and it's not. I think it resembles a Corrado more than the Scirocco that the Corrado replaced. Either way, if VW makes this car, I will purchase one. As of now, I am leaning toward an Audi A3 in 2008. C'mon VW...stop messing around with three-wheelers and sh*t you're never gonna produce and focus on this car.


----------



## EazEonMahJetta (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (tornado jti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tornado jti* »_
what makes you believe that over someone else saying it is going to happen.....it is still someone from the vortex. also the vortex isn't 
the only place this rumor hangs around in. like someone else said, it
may be the new golf coupe anyhow.

the source is a very knowledgable person in VWoA unfortunately... oh well...i'll just save up for a uses W12 phaeton instead...although i will cry inside a lil...until i hear(or don't hear) that 6.0L engine rev up


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

Even if VW says it's a no-go, it doesn't mean it won't happen. Anything is possible.
For instance, VW cancelled the Concept R, yet they've shown 2 more two seaters since then. It's quite possible we'll see something in the future.
Personally, i'm going to believe that we're going to get a Sciraddo and a Concept R. I need something to dream about.


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

I need this car.


----------



## boxer03 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (Uber Dubber)*

That is sweet. the original is probably still going to be better. it would be sweet if it was awd!


----------



## 84JettaGLiFocusKilla (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (boxer03)*

well the pics in Automobile had me drooling over this car. i cant wait till it hits our market in 08. heres the specs in case no one posted yet or just hasnt had the time to read the article:
Base model---1.4 twin charged (super/turbocharger) 140HP and 170 HP option
2.0T FSi will be availible (200HP according to VW) and talks of even boosting it to 300HP. the 2.0T model will have the 4Motion option.
And of course the 3.2L 24v vr6 pushing 250HP with standard all-wheel drive.
Will come with the new standard twin-clutch and DSG transmissions
The article also said since the Eos will be around the price of a Passat that there is talk of the new Rocco geting a convertible option as well.
Well thats all i can remeber and sue me if im wrong, but enjoy and cant wait for this baby to sit next to my 92 SLC!!!!


----------



## PDong (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (84JettaGLiFocusKilla)*


----------



## Arch101 (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: (84JettaGLiFocusKilla)*

I sincerely hope VW is paying attention. When was the last time a future model got so much buzz? Nobody knows or cares about the Phaeton. Car buffs I know say that if they could afford the EOS (and some of them could) there are a dozen other cars in that price range they would rather buy than a VW. But, throw out a rumor of an affordable and attractive VW coupe? Car magazines and web sites all over the place start buzzing. All kinds of people who say they haven't been interested in VWs in years are saying they want one. To the high-up VW guy who is known to cruise this board: please pay attention!


----------



## DRIVEN 1323 (Dec 26, 2004)

*Re: (Arch101)*

Well if this car happen i am 100% sure i'll buy one......O and Concept or not VW
Make sure you guys fix the fender and the bumper area in green put the turn signal in the fender the side of the bumper looks like a shark gill 
Tha'sa all thank you for reading, O BTW you guys like those wheels


----------



## Flacker (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

This is a beautiful idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've owned alot of cars, but my 1980 Scirocco S (with turbo) was my all-time favorite. I hope they aim to trim a bit of weight off this version of the MKV. If so, I'm definitely a buyer.


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Abnormal)*









The rear of the car is sorted...no need to touch it. But the front is suffering a bit from the lower side drafts in front of each wheel. While I'm certain they'll be functional and neccessary, a re-design is needed ASAP. The current design 'chops up ' the front end too much, and really devalues the muscular stance that the front needs. The front bumper needs a more smooth, masculine look, with less 'vertical' visual elements, and more 'horizontal' -looking intakes. I agree it looks a little too ricy/sharky in this picture, and does not do the back justice...
Also, is it just me (and how bad I want it to be a Corrado?), or is the front end too 'short'. It's almost as if the MKV wheelbase was too short, so they ran out of room for the nose. Or maybe b/c the windscreen comes so forward almost over the center of the front wheel wells? Or maybe because the headlights aren't even on the front of the durn car? Enough with this fish-eyed, side of the car wrap-around headlights already. It kills the personality of the car and screams 'compromise'. Put a simple side marker on there instead of wrapping the headlight module all the way around to the wheel well, lol! The grille is fine, but the lower intakes and the headlights I think need to be redone and not so japanese cookie-cutter. My wife's Rav-4 does a better job at pulling off the goofy wrap around headlights than this drawing, IMO.
Leave the rear just like it is. As of right now, this car looks like one of those birds you see at a club that have a gorgeous body, but then when they turn around when you tap them on the shoulder, you're like, Whoa!...easy! 
Oh, and the front lower spoiler needs to be much closer to the ground, at least as low as the side skirts of course, and with enough space in it to integrate some H3 driving or fog lamps. HIDs don't replace fogs when it comes time to see you coming through the fog....
EDIT: Ah hah! I figured out why the picture doesn't look true to form... the front end is missing the 'butt-chin' of the Corrado and even the earlier rocco...


















_Modified by Shagghie at 7:18 PM 2-4-2006_


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Shagghie)*

I strongly disagree. It looks perfect just the way it is in the concept pics, very agressive.








Don't you dare mess with it Mr. VW.


----------



## CSlowR32 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Dr Dub UK)*

OK, now I have to start saving for my third Scirocco. Anyone know the tradein on a 2006 GTI in 2008?


----------



## TornadoPinkGLi (Nov 29, 2002)

*RE:*

Ok if they call it the sh!trocket Ill buy it or if they call it a corrado 2 Ill buy it but not a scirocco... Everybody I have ever known that has owned a scirocco has been a complete duche bag. And sciroccos are so freking ugly...bad to put crap heritage to a new body....No matter what anybody says a corrado and a scirocco are a different breed.


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

I think this is a horrible idea...because it will split the scirocco community...the MKI and MKII scirocco folks get along because underneath its the same car..both are an A1
this is going to bring a new generation of unrespectable little FUC*ERS who are going to have no respect for the true begginings of their car...
they will be like "I drive a real scirocco not one of those ugly OLLLLLD ones..."
they can take naming this a scirocco and shove it up their @$$


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (GotKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_I think this is a horrible idea...because it will split the scirocco community...the MKI and MKII scirocco folks get along because underneath its the same car..both are an A1
this is going to bring a new generation of unrespectable little FUC*ERS who are going to have no respect for the true begginings of their car...
they will be like "I drive a real scirocco not one of those ugly OLLLLLD ones..."
they can take naming this a scirocco and shove it up their @$$









I agree with you 100%. I have owned 3 Roccos and 2 Rados. I dont want to see a new car called either. Let the cars remain as they are. Come up with a new name. 
If they do name it an S or a C, you will have a bunch of idiots claiming they are a die hard S or C fan, when in reality they arent. It also means alot of people who dont really like the cars will try to buy the older models just to say they are "old school". But the problem is they wont really apprecaite the car.
Let those of us who appreciate the car appreciate the car. The S and the C are cult cars. Let them remain so, dont just use the name to try to claim some tie to it.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: RE: (TornadoPinkGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TornadoPinkGLi* »_Everybody I have ever known that has owned a scirocco has been a complete duche bag. And sciroccos are so freking ugly...bad to put crap heritage to a new body....No matter what anybody says a corrado and a scirocco are a different breed.

Oh really! I have a Scirocco and a Jetta 3, a car I see that you own. The Mk3 is THE worst car VW ever made . I have had more trouble with it than all my other VWs combined, and I have had a lot of VWs. Get your head out of your butt and wake up to the fact that VW dropped the ball with it. MK1 great, Mk2 even better, Mk3 Oh dear. Mk4 Great again.
Sorry, but Sciroccos rule.
And to anybody that thinks the 2008 Scirocco will cause division in the Scirocco ranks, think again. I love Mk1s, I have a Mk2 that I wil never get rid of but I would kill for a 2008 Scirocco. Why can't you have new and old? 
You are sounding like moaning old Karmann Ghia owners who hate Sciroccos because they replaced the KG. They are all classics so whats the problem?
Think of it this way. If the Scirocco had remained in production all these years, isn't the 2008 concept what it would have looked like anyway? 
Bottom line, I want one. But it could never replace my Scirocco Storm.


----------



## TornadoPinkGLi (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: RE: (Dr Dub UK)*

Ok the duche bag thing may have been over the top but with extensive sh1trocket experiance being a vw tech for 2 years and an enthusiast for 8. They are the rock bottom of the vw totem poll, IMnotsoHO. I however have owned 3 Corrados (note the sig - 2 ex and 1 current ) and I love a nice corrado, which we all know was once a scirocco but the new one definatly deserves the corrado badge. And the old one is definatly a million times better than the duche bag attracting scirocco.


----------



## GotKraut (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: RE: (TornadoPinkGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TornadoPinkGLi* »_
Ok the duche bag thing may have been over the top but with extensive sh1trocket experiance being a vw tech for 2 years and an enthusiast for 8. They are the rock bottom of the vw totem poll, IMnotsoHO. I however have owned 3 Corrados (note the sig - 2 ex and 1 current ) and I love a nice corrado, which we all know was once a scirocco but the new one definatly deserves the corrado badge. And the old one is definatly a million times better than the duche bag attracting scirocco.


were you molested by a scirocco? jesus







i am yet to find an unfriendly scirocco owner...greatest people i am yet to meet...its the MKIII and MKIV crowd that i have even a remote problem with, but only because they are a younger crowd with, on average, less knowledge about cars and the heritage of the cars..they just see sciroccos as "old cars..."
i agree with Dr Dub here the MKIII was probably the bottom of the totum poll...My scirocco has been nothing but faithful, needs tinkering but i knew that when i bought it and i look at my buddies rado and sigh out of relief that i own something soo much cheaper to maintain and soo much easier to work on.
If you have a problem with sciroccos, cool, but be respectful of others. You have to remember, everyone has different tastes, you need to respect that if you want any respect. You dont see me here posting on how much i hate and loathe the MKIII styling, or all my bad experiances with MKIII owners, Why you ask? Because I know someone else loves them, aparently you. There is no need to just be plain rude.
Have a beer and pull that stick out of your Arse...after all, its still a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








hell im even accepting the fate that this car will be called a scirocco. I may buy one 15 years from now and completely debage it










_Modified by GotKraut at 4:51 AM 2-7-2006_


----------



## othercaracobra (Nov 4, 2003)

Just in case corporate VW is watching this thread.... I want this car, the VR, DSG, AWD version, please.


----------



## qkslvr (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: (othercaracobra)*

If this comes out, I'm in. No question.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)

_Quote, originally posted by *GotKraut* »_hell im even accepting the fate that this car will be called a scirocco.

How about *Scirrado* instead.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (MrGTI)*

Don't forget that the MKI Scirocco looked like this....








there's definately a family resemblance...


----------



## TornadoPinkGLi (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (gizmopop)*

I hate MK3's also, Im more into buying them cheap and reselling them for more than they are worth. Im more of a Rabbit Fan, and a corrado fan.
I love all vw's more than other cars however the local scirocco croud is pretty lame around here and nobody can be convinced that it is not the best car on the planet...its just another damn mk1 with just another 8v. woohoo! 
MK4...Ok only for the 1.8t and the R32
MK3...Pretty much crap except that you can buy them for a few hundres bux and they are extreemly reliable in the aba form.
MK2...Big bumpers suck but the Gli/GTi 16v's are the ****
MK1...The Rabbit is great....the rest...is just old.
Modded any car can be great but if you look at the face value when it was new...the scirocco wasnt anything great to look at or to drive....the origonal GTi was "a wolf in sheeps clothing"
MR~


----------



## vr-6 (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (jimix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimix* »_Looks hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I like how it says GTI in the grill


----------



## oldcorradopower (Dec 17, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (vr-6)*

VERY NICE CAR !! Like the rear reminds me Infinity G35 coupe, one of my favorite !
wow wow wow
Bravo For the New Corrado!


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (oldcorradopower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldcorradopower* »_Bravo For the New Corrado!


No no, you mean new SCIROCCO.


----------



## audiquattroturbo (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (84JettaGLiFocusKilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84JettaGLiFocusKilla* »_well the pics in Automobile had me drooling over this car. i cant wait till it hits our market in 08. heres the specs in case no one posted yet or just hasnt had the time to read the article:
Base model---1.4 twin charged (super/turbocharger) 140HP and 170 HP option
2.0T FSi will be availible (200HP according to VW) and talks of even boosting it to 300HP. the 2.0T model will have the 4Motion option.
And of course the 3.2L 24v vr6 pushing 250HP with standard all-wheel drive.
Will come with the new standard twin-clutch and DSG transmissions
The article also said since the Eos will be around the price of a Passat that there is talk of the new Rocco geting a convertible option as well.
Well thats all i can remeber and sue me if im wrong, but enjoy and cant wait for this baby to sit next to my 92 SLC!!!!

















You didn't read too many posts because I posted that not too far above your post and was going to scan and post the article but it took up too much bandwidth.


_Quote, originally posted by *audiquattroturbo* »_Thje base model will have a 1.4l Twin charged motor- Yes, Supercharged and Turbo. I'm posting the article now. The top of the line will feature a 350 hp plus 4 motion.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustinPennington (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (audiquattroturbo)*

couldnt you host them at vwnuts.com or some other image hosting place so your not eating up your bandwidth?


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: (JustinPennington)*

Is it just me or does this rendering not look anything like the other ones being posted here.... :








I like this one better, at least for a C.
A little to 'Eclipse-ish', but other than that, the rear looks sorted...


----------



## Le_Dante (Jan 23, 2006)

Sexy, isn't it??


----------



## Le_Dante (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anyone know where can i find a set of wheels like those in this car??


----------



## 84JettaGLiFocusKilla (Nov 21, 2002)

*Re: (Le_Dante)*

anybody happen to know what its gonna run price wise?


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: (84JettaGLiFocusKilla)*

30 grand........real peoples car isnt it


----------



## VWlue630 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (z50_Jumper)*

it looks likes
06 passat front
little bit of corrado body
mk5 gti tail
it looks hot but it looks like every other concept car


----------



## Stookmk5 (Jan 24, 2006)

*Re: (Shagghie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shagghie* »_Is it just me or does this rendering not look anything like the other ones being posted here.... :








I like this one better, at least for a C.
A little to 'Eclipse-ish', but other than that, the rear looks sorted...

Heh cause this one's based off a concept Hyundai tiburon. Serious.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (Stookmk5)*

maybe it will be a joint hyundai/vw venture


----------



## VWCORRADOSLC (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_
I'm sorry but when I see this one I think `Ford Focus`. 








I really don't like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They can call that one a Corrado.

_Modified by Dr Dub UK at 3:23 PM 12-31-2005_


you mean Ford "****us"


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: RE: (TornadoPinkGLi)*

To the scirocco hater... If you didn't know already your precious Corrado is the 3rd scirocco the only reason if didn't get that name is because VW's scirocco sales were to good to discontinue the mk2 version. Also the scirocco mk1 really put vw on the map esp. in the racing seen. As far as i know corrado doesn't have much of a racing heritage. .... Don't get me wrong i personally love the corrado and the scirocco. Just don't understand the Hate







Maybe you just met the wrong scirocco owner. I have met ***** that own all types of VW's including the Corrado guys, but most vw owners are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: RE: (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_ As far as i know corrado doesn't have much of a racing heritage. .... Don't get me wrong i personally love the corrado and the scirocco. Just don't understand the Hate







Maybe you just met the wrong scirocco owner. I have met ***** that own all types of VW's including the Corrado guys, but most vw owners are cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/med...d.wmv


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: RE: (Shagghie)*









Ah, the UK VW Cup racing series. Yes a Mk2 Scirocco won the championship in 2003. It beat all the Golf 1,2,3,4 Corrados, Ventos, Beetles etc. to take the title.








http://www.imagevaults.co.uk/i...x.jpg
I would post the pic but it's huge.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: RE: (Shagghie)*

you missed one of the most important photos
















that is a relatively new series... but the scirocco has an old history of racing.








that's where it all started. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
some more photos just for kicks
































and one for the lover's of both scirocco's and corrados... check out the corrado bumpers.


----------



## Dr Dub UK (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: RE: (SP Scirocco)*



SP Scirocco said:


> you missed one of the most important photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shagghie (Dec 27, 2000)

*Re: RE: (Dr Dub UK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr Dub UK* »_


SP Scirocco said:


> you missed one of the most important photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...






SP Scirocco said:


> Right, it would be very hard to beat such a light, agile car in events like these. The 1972 Fiat Sport Coupe 124 my dad and I have restored came in second in a field of 52 other Auto-X cars at the 99 Concorso Italiano in Monterey. RUF Porsche, x'd out C5 corvette, miatas, ferrari's, X19's, 510's, and more.
> I would take one of those sciroccos around the course well before I'd take a MIV x around it, for the sheer joy of such a light platform.
> My point wasn't contra-rocco's, but rather to show the Corrado's racing heritage that has followed in the footsteps of the 'rocco, and has represented well. The gearing on a rado can be a little long for some tracks, but other than that, it's a very capable (and successful) car on the track.
> As for the new unit...I think VW should do both. A light, minimalist 'rocco that is pure sport, and then later on, a rado that is more sophisticated, powerful, and capable of besting Cayman's, NSX's, and the like. VAG needs more time on the track before the later is a reality, IMO.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: RE: (Shagghie)*

*Rocc on* well put... I just don't understand the Scirocco hater's If VW comes out with another True sports car i'm all about it. No mater what thay call it.


----------



## MrGTI (Feb 14, 2000)




----------



## philmcb (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (1.8TRabbit)*

*


1.8TRabbit said:



THAT IS SICK!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!! GOD I LOVE VW!!! lol....Here's mine.

Click to expand...

*


1.8TRabbit said:


> Yeah, I love it too.
> How to re-design a classic in 6 easy steps:
> Step 1: Open up Photoshop...
> Step 2: Dump in shots of a Nissan 350Z, an Infiniti G35, Lexus LF-C (and any other of the current batch of bloated, rounded, butt-ugly high-end wanna-be sports cars).
> ...


----------



## sciroccojk (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (philmcb)*

this new scirocco hype has gone on too long. The new scirocco is by now means an ugly car. but compared to older rocs it looks like the final product might be a bit porky to carry the rocco name. having owned a total of five sciroccos,I have a great passion for this cars driving characteristics,racing heritage,and go cart like feel. 
for vag,if you build it,remember you are re-introducing one of your very few sports cars,so try to stay close to your roots, re-creating this cars character is a lot harder job than ford did with the new retro mustang.
conclusion,if it's built like a roc,drives like a roc, then I'll give you my will,and left kidney for the car when it comes out.but if it's like the fat bloated pigs that have been coming out lately, you get http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .I still have hope, after seeing the new mkv gti. this might sound like to much blabbing,but current rocco owners are much more than just vw enthusiasts,we live,eat, and sleep, these cars. havea http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fwdvw (May 12, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (philmcb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *philmcb* »_


1.8TRabbit said:


> ....
> My rocco (seen below... way below...) was designed by this Italian dude, Giorgio Giugiaro....






1.8TRabbit said:


> He designed the MkI Scirocco, but not your MkII Scirocco.


----------



## philmcb (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (fwdvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fwdvw* »_
*He designed the MkI Scirocco, but not your MkII Scirocco*.

Giorgio Giugiaro was commissioned to design the Scirocco for VW, which he did.
The subtle style enhancements over the years do nothing to remove his signature "folded paper" look of all the rocco's up until '92.
I hate to degrade the Mr. Giugiaro, but think of the original Scirocco as compared to the original Microsoft Windows... starting with 3.0. Some changes along the way, but it's still Windows.
Sorry....

- phil


----------



## E30 Water (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (philmcb)*

Well whatever new sports coupe VW comes out with, scirocco......corrado.....whatever they're gonna name it, I'm gonna be all over it. 2008 is not that far away. matter fact, they will probably introduce the model next year going into '08. Cool.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (fwdvw)*

Giugiaro of Ital Design, the designer of the Scirocco 1, whose Scirocco 2 alternative strongly echoes the Scirocco1. 
The design that VW settled on was developed internally by the VW design team headed up by Sch_fer. The Scirocco 2 which was introduced in 1981 (1982 model year) retained much of the character of the earlier Scirocco, but with smoother and more aerodynamic body lines as well as more passenger and luggage capacity
taken from scirocco.org Scirocco 2 history


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Scirocco in CAR magazine (SP Scirocco)*

it kinda looks like a modern corrado with its fast back and curved front.


----------

